# A houseless sick cat has moved into my yard



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

A friendly street cat I’ve known for a couple years has moved into my yard. When I first met him I thought he was my neighbor’s cat. One day we were talking by the mailbox and I mentioned what a beautiful cat she had, and she said he wasn’t hers- that he had been left behind by the previous renters. She was feeding him and he was mostly living in her backyard. It seemed like he had found a soft landing and I didn’t give it another thought.

Late last summer the cat met me at the mailbox, followed me home meowing, and seemed to be in some distress. It was a hot day so I gave it some water and canned dog food (I don’t have cats, I’m allergic, so I gave what I had) which was eagerly accepted. I mentioned it to the neighbor later and asked if they were still providing food and water, she said they were but it seemed they had run out. She indicated she was going to provide for the cat right away. Oooooh-kay well no one’s perfect, so... If the cat ever came around I made sure he had some water, but things seemed okay.

A couple months ago I run into the cat again at the mailbox and he is NOT okay. He was missing most of his fur from the middle back to his tail and one of his back legs appeared to be broken. I felt terrible for the cat and knocked on the neighbors door, no answer. I arranged for food and water for the cat (eagerly consumed by the thin cat). Later I knocked on the door again and was able to speak with the woman. I led with “It looks like your cats leg is broken, and he has a terrible skin condition” -she interrupted me here to remind me that it’s not her cat but a left-behind stray. I offered to take the cat to the vet to be humanely put down because it looked like the best option at the moment. This is when things went sideways, apparently her children would be very upset if the cat were put down but they weren’t able to find a vet accepting patients because of Covid. I said I had called around and found a vet hospital the next town over that provided emergency care, I would pay for it, but I had thought it was her cat so I knocked on her door. -cue another round of it’s not her cat- She said she would make some calls of her own and promised to provide medical care. Apparently other neighborhood cats had been picking on him and that is how his leg was wounded.

A couple days later she told me the cat had seen the vet. The missing hair was due to a flea allergy and there was an abscess on the leg. Flea treatment and antibiotics were given. The cat began to look a little better.

A week and a half ago the cat shows up in my yard distressed, leg and skin worsening again. I fed and watered a very hungry, thirsty kitty. I put a cardboard box out in my front yard and kitty moved in. I’ve been trying to figure out my next step ever since. I kind of hoped he would go away- my daughter and I are allergic, and the neighbor doesn’t want me involved. But dang it! This cat is not being treated right.

I’ve knocked again on the neighbor’s door, no answer. I decided it’s time I stock up on cat food and put a fluffy bed in the box- the cat is delighted. Tonight I tried gently brushing the cat while it ate it’s kitty pate and realized the side of the cat is deteriorating and a wound developing. I moved the makeshift cat house and bed back behind my fence (a part of the yard the dogs can’t get to but that has an electrical outlet), provided a pet heating pad and a makeshift cat box filled with my Nosework sand. I’ve made arrangements with my older daughter who lives in her own home and loves cats to take this cat on while I pay the vet bills. It looks like this cat is about to disappear from my neighbor’s life, and I feel kind of guilty about that, but also kind of pissed that the cat has had to suffer this much neglect. I am kicking myself for not stepping in sooner to rehome this cat. The thing is my neighbor is not a terrible person, just overworked and underpaid and who knows what else is going on in her life.

So PoodleForum, am I stealing a cat or am I providing a humane intervention?

Here is the kitty:







Here he is laying on the non functioning leg and side with the wound.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

You can’t steal a stray cat. 🤷‍♀️ Thank you for taking care of this beautiful guy.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you, Starla. I like your logic. I'm feeling better about things now that I've taken responsibility for the cat and have a plan. He has lived life on the street for long enough. I hope the vet can get him on the path to healthy and using all four legs again.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Thank you for being this cat’s guardian angel.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

The cat sounds like she has picked you to be hers. Hope the cat recovers soon and that your daughter will take him and thusly change her life.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks, I hope I am helping. Sometimes its not clear. For example, maybe living in my yard with food/water/vet care would be his best life. How do I know how he'll like life inside a house? I guess I'll tell my daughter if he seems unhappy he can always come be an outside cat at my house.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

You would be surprised, I have rescued loads of cats, after living a hard life outside they love life indoors. I have in the past brought home fully feral adult cats, one was 6 named Mr. Oliver Toes, it took me 6 months to tame him, Vivian at 12 lived her entire life at a rock quarry, having litter after litter of kittens, basically I respectfully ignored her and she loved living with my cats, she lived another 3 years 
Feral cats are lucky if they live until they are 5 years old, it is a hard dangerous life outside.

So long as a cat is properly mentally stimulated and properly exercised they can live a happy life in doors.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

You're doing a wonderful thing, Newport. I hope the cat makes a full recovery.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

If he hates it and is miserable, you can change course then. He will probably love it. 

I have a cat (my first and only) who showed up at my parents house and wouldn’t leave, probably half grown. He was used to being outdoors and no matter how much we tried, he could not get used to an indoor only life. He was miserable and we were too. So we all adjusted. It was either put him on drugs or let him have some freedom outside. It took me a long time to get used to that, considering I’ve always been on the side that cats should be indoor only.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Sending lots of good kitty karma your way


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

You're not stealing it, you're rescuing it. If it was a child, dept CPS would take it away for its own safety. Good for you.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I’m kind of surprised how many people will read a long winded post in the “other animals” category 😊 You are all true animal lovers.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I think you are d doing a good thing, and what a beautiful cat it is! I wouldn't say anything to the neighbor though, seems they care but don't care about the cats well being but most definitely would if you say you rehomed it. Its in everyones best interest. My neighbor recently did just the same thing. A very young cat being left outdoors, we do have restrictive covenants against outdoor cats. After speaking to them several times and the cat coming to her yard each day. She picked it up, got it a vet plan thru PetsMart and moved it into her home. Its outdoor time is now restricted to her supervision in her backyard or for a walk in a stroller. LOL He is a very happy kitty now.


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

You’re doing such a good thing for this poor kitty! So lucky to have you!!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

What a gorgeous cat. I think you are doing the right thing. Yes, the kids might be upset if he disappears, but death is going to take him if you don't. They lose either way. At least your way the cat doesn't lose.

My family stole my neighbor's cat, and he wasn't in nearly as bad shape. The neighbors husband and kids wanted a cat; the wife didn't. She kept putting him out in the yard in all weather. My parents were pet free at the time, so my dad bought him some cat food and invited him in for visits. For a few months the cat switched between households, depending on who answered the door when he wanted dinner. Finally, one cold Thanksgiving Day the wife tossed the cat out into the sleet because she had guests over. Dad let him in. The husband called asking us to send the cat over. We did. Half an hour later the wife had booted him out into the sleet again, and he came banging on our window. My parents decided then he needed an owner upgrade, and that was that.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

It's a stray - she said so.

If she asks about it (suspect she won't) my impulse would be to show sadness and concern and say. 'No. It wasn't doing too well, I hope it's ok".


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

You're an awesome person


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

You've done a wonderful thing for this beauty.

I might go to the neighbor one more time with my phone recording in my pocket to have documentation that she states the cat is not hers. Then tell her whatever you feel is appropriate. Or not.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I think it’s interesting that she hasn’t been knocking on MY door looking for the cat. If she were taking care of him she would have medications to give him. I think they may have a lot going on in their lives right now, and probably can’t afford his care.

Kitty was moved into a covered x pen in my garage last night due to threat of a rainstorm. He has a heated cat cave, litter box, and wet food 3x a day on a China plate. He has made not a single complaint. He spends most of his time resting while we arrange for the next available vet appointment. Fingers crossed that will be today.

I have not felt the need for a cat, but I’m getting rather attached to this one. He can’t go to my daughter’s home until we figure a few things out at the vet because she has an unspayed 4 month old kitten.

Violet is very curious about “the thing in the garage.” She likes licking the juice off the fork after I prepare the kitty’s food, so that’s a positive for her. Otherwise I’ve been keeping everyone separate. The door from my kitchen into the garage is frequently visited by my curious little dogs.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

You're doing the right thing! I know this cat will have a great life now! Years ago at my apartment complex my younger brother and I found a cat sitting out in the rain and he started meowing at us. I went door to to door that evening asking if anyone knew this cat. No one that I talked to knew him, so I left out a box, food, water, and a blanket for him. I started my search for his owner the next day and a lady said that it was the maintenance man's cat. I asked where he lived so I could take his cat back to him. When I got there, he wasn't worried at all that his cat had been out all night and in the rain. I thought okay just take your cat and take care of him. I see him out again a few days later and took him back. The gut said he likes to spend a lot of time outside and likes to escape. I did see him open the patio and leave before. 


Other people including me started taking him in and feeding him. I would pick him up and we would go for walks around the complex because he loved it. His scum of an owner left him behind after he moved away. So we still fed him and took turns keeping him. This went on for years. Then the people who were keeping him moved out one after the other, so it was just me and other person who took turns keeping him. Then he started not to get along with my other cats, so I took him to the other person that would keep him. She brought over little dogs one evening and he hated them and left. 


Someone else had took him, but I never met them or know who they were. A few weeks later he left them and came back to me, so I tried to get him to stay with the person I know, and it worked. Then someone she knows wanted him, so she let her have him. He was doing great, he picked up weight, he was happy, healthy. He passed away early this year. I cried when she let me know, but I was also happy that he had a great home in the end. He was really old. Probably 28 years old.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

That’s a nice story about a true community cat, Fenris. I think we often don’t know how many people care about the cats that like to live outside. But the cats know.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Kitty was seen by the vet today, who stated the obvious by saying he’s in pretty rough shape. She gave him steroids, antibiotics, flea/tick topical treatment, and two kinds of wormer. He has a somewhat serious abdominal or diaphragmatic hernia- probably from a dog bite. We are doing a step wise approach to see if he can be returned to good health. He is a he, and neutered, and teeth are in good shape. We are to take him back in two weeks for another exam and antibiotic injection. Then we’ll make more decisions.

Meanwhile his life in my garage continues. My husband practices guitar and and works out in the garage, and usually the kitchen door is open, so he has both company and rest.

It’s been less than 12 hours since the appointment and already he looks more animated, so I think things will work out for him. He managed to get the E collar off, so now we have to get up the gumption to put it back on.

The vet suggested senior cat food for him. Anyone have any brand suggestions for a dry kibble? I’ll probably transition him to a kibble seasoned with a bit of canned food in a few days. Thanks for the cat support and advice. I’m out of practice with cats.

Poodle update: they got to come one at a time into the garage where he is in a covered x pen. Poodles got treats and behaved well. Cat approached the fence and sniffed noses with them. Everyone was quiet and calm- so a success I think.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Johnny gets instinct raw boost kibble + raw dry food, but I don’t know if they have a senior formula.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I just wanted to add that I also think you did the right thing in taking over with this cat. It makes me so sad to think of the condition he was in and the life he was living. It’s nice that your daughter is willing to take him in. Even putting him down would’ve been kinder than the misery he was living, starved, dehydrated, and very very sick. 
Did you neighbor lie about taking him to the vet and getting him treatment? Or maybe they did a round of meds but it wasn’t enough. But they weren’t consistently even providing him the basic food and water. I really don’t like the way the discussions with your neighbor went. They have no way of claiming this cat belongs to them no matter what. 
You’re doing the right thing for this poor animal. Don’t feel once ounce of guilt about this cat disappearing from the neighbor’s life. It’s a stray, and they didn’t even provide the basics if they wanted it to stay alive and around. 
Keep us updated on everything. I’m sure if they haven’t seen the cat they will eventually come knocking in your door in the near future. I wouldn’t tell them anything. It’s not worth the wedge it will drive between you and the neighbors. They can make whatever assumptions they want on his fate.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

@Porkchop this situation was an ethical dilemma for me. I believe they did take him to the vet because he grew a bit of hair back (probably from flea treatment), but I don’t think they could afford to do all the things he needed to recover and were not willing to give him a compassionate goodbye. I don’t understand why they were not willing to put him down “because of the kids” but they are willing to let their kids watch him slowly die in the street??? That’s the part that baffles me. The reason I got involved is I’m NOT willing to watch him die in that way.

Also, he voted with his paws. He moved onto my driveway and front lawn. I brought him water, but thought he’d go back to them. Nope. I gave him a cardboard box because I realized he was sleeping on the concrete. Finely I just couldn’t stand it anymore. Allergies be damned.

The funny thing is I like him more and more as each day passes. He is a very chill, gentle and sociable cat. If it wasn’t for the neighbors I would try to find a way for him to be our garage/backyard kitty so he can have an easy few years of retirement from street life. He will like being pampered at my daughter’s house, though. Assuming he does make a recovery, the vet gave him a guarded prognosis because of that chest wall hernia/injury and age.

We were braced to hear an euthanasia recommendation today from the vet, and she did mention it as an option, but he is responding well to care so I have my hopes up.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I get why you weren’t quick to intervene in this situation. It seemed liked the care of the cat was mostly under control but it dipped beyond neglect one too many times. Like you said, the cat voted with their paws. Cant get any more clear than that.

As far as not giving the cat a humane end of life, the neighbors are being a typical human. The cat was there before they got there and they feel little to no responsibility besides their kids being sad the cat is gone. I hate to say it, but they were being selfish, not even realizing it. I believe it when you say they’re not a bad person. I hope it’s just a situation of being overworked and underpaid. And were woefully unaware of what constitutes animal abuse even in a stray animal situation. I’d like to think they don’t realize how dire of a situation the cat was in. 
Therefore they don’t get to have a cat.

You are much bigger hearted than me, especially with allergies to cats, letting this one live in the garage. It would be a tough decision, but if I didn’t have anyone who wanted to take the cat like your daughter, I’d very sadly put the cat to rest. You are a true hero, no matter what outcome happens for this cat.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

@Porkchop thank you for all the kind support.

I have good news to report this morning. Kitty is using her back leg again and the draining of serous fluid from all the wounds has stopped. He meowed for his breakfast. My vet has worked some powerful mojo!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

What a wonderful update! I hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Newport,what a kind soul you are and such a lucky cat to have found you. Sounds like kitty is doing well with your TLC and veterinary care.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

This is great news!! Looking forward to updates.


----------



## Beaches1 (Jul 9, 2017)

Newport said:


> A friendly street cat I’ve known for a couple years has moved into my yard. When I first met him I thought he was my neighbor’s cat. One day we were talking by the mailbox and I mentioned what a beautiful cat she had, and she said he wasn’t hers- that he had been left behind by the previous renters. She was feeding him and he was mostly living in her backyard. It seemed like he had found a soft landing and I didn’t give it another thought.
> 
> Late last summer the cat met me at the mailbox, followed me home meowing, and seemed to be in some distress. It was a hot day so I gave it some water and canned dog food (I don’t have cats, I’m allergic, so I gave what I had) which was eagerly accepted. I mentioned it to the neighbor later and asked if they were still providing food and water, she said they were but it seemed they had run out. She indicated she was going to provide for the cat right away. Oooooh-kay well no one’s perfect, so... If the cat ever came around I made sure he had some water, but things seemed okay.
> 
> ...


bless your heart!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Newport said:


> Also, he voted with his paws. He moved onto my driveway and front lawn. I brought him water, but thought he’d go back to them. Nope. I gave him a cardboard box because I realized he was sleeping on the concrete. Finely I just couldn’t stand it anymore. Allergies be damned.


About half way through this thread I was in tears! And I too am allergic to cats, but I cannot stand seeing animal or human abused. By now I am indignant and rooting for you and Mr Kitty. I think you are this cat's angel Newport. And yes, he voted with his paws! I do believe he needs a name


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh he has a name, a cute one, but since I’ve taken him in under the Newport Injury Prevention Program (NIPP!) I’m keeping it on the lowdown. He is still going by the name he was called around the neighborhood.

He has learned his mealtimes and gives out a meow about 10 minutes before table service three times a day. Otherwise he’s pretty quiet, resting up, getting better.

Thanks for the kind words. I’ll let him know he’s getting some warm wishes from PF.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

We’ll just call him Nipp then.  So grateful for people like you.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I have rescued many cats over the years, The old Tom Cat, had survived not one but two gas explosives and a turkey bone wedged in his mouth, I thought he would die from the infections but dang cat lived another twelve years after living a hard knock life his first twelve years
Nipp might surprise you


----------



## TuttoBene (Apr 23, 2021)

Newport said:


> A friendly street cat I’ve known for a couple years has moved into my yard. When I first met him I thought he was my neighbor’s cat. One day we were talking by the mailbox and I mentioned what a beautiful cat she had, and she said he wasn’t hers- that he had been left behind by the previous renters. She was feeding him and he was mostly living in her backyard. It seemed like he had found a soft landing and I didn’t give it another thought.
> 
> Late last summer the cat met me at the mailbox, followed me home meowing, and seemed to be in some distress. It was a hot day so I gave it some water and canned dog food (I don’t have cats, I’m allergic, so I gave what I had) which was eagerly accepted. I mentioned it to the neighbor later and asked if they were still providing food and water, she said they were but it seemed they had run out. She indicated she was going to provide for the cat right away. Oooooh-kay well no one’s perfect, so... If the cat ever came around I made sure he had some water, but things seemed okay.
> 
> ...


My male cat left home last month maybe because of our new poodle maybe because it was our cat’s wild nature (we only had him 9 months). I am heartbroken. However if someone gave him the life he wanted I love him so much that I’d be delighted and content to know he’s safe and we’ll taken care of. You are giving a cat a home... not stealing a cat. As a cat owner and lover I say this and mean it.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I am learning how many poodle lovers are also cat lovers! Well, perhaps even more than that: all around be-nice-to-the-animals people. You are all wonderful.

My husband and I sat in the garage with our wine tonight, and he taught be how to play with a cat— or maybe just gave me some encouragement. Nipp (great idea, PtP) likes the tennis ball, a dog leash with a poop bag tied to the end, and a small cardboard scratching pad. His back leg is still weak, but all in all surprisingly playful. I’m congested, but totally seeing the appeal of cats.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

@TuttoBene I hope you are reunited with your cat. I’m sure you gave him a lovely home. I guess not every cat is a poodle lover...


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Johnny says lasers are fun too.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Newport said:


> My husband and I sat in the garage with our wine tonight, and he taught be how to play with a cat— or maybe just gave me some encouragement. Nipp (great idea, PtP) likes the tennis ball, a dog leash with a poop bag tied to the end, and a small cardboard scratching pad.


Hopefully there was no poop in the poop bag. Pew !!


----------

